# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Cerber теперь использует технику, позволяющую обходить файлы-приманки

## olejah

Так называемые canary files (файлы-приманки) являются техникой безопасности для раннего обнаружения угроз вроде вымогателей. Однако эксперты выяснили, что новая модификация шифровальщика Cerber способна обходить эту меру.

С помощью canary files защитные программы отслеживают любые модификации в системе, при обнаружении попытки шифрования этих файлов, система безопасности сразу принимает контрмеры.

Исследователи из Cybereason наткнулись на новые вариации вымогателя Cerber, которые обладают функциями обхода файлов canary, дабы избежать обнаружения процесса шифрования системой безопасности.

«Для того чтобы избежать шифрования canary files, Cerber теперь ищет файлы изображений (.png, .bmp, .tiff, .jpg и т.п.), а затем проверяет, действительно ли они являются файлами изображений. Если Cerber обнаруживает подозрительное несоответствие, он пропускает весь каталог, в котором обнаружил сомнительные файлы» - рассказывает Ури Стернфилд (Uri Sternfield), ведущий исследователь Cybereason.

Используя такую технику, Cerber может избежать обнаружения шифрования в системе. Однако, как отметили эксперты, есть и обратная сторона медали – новые возможности вымогателя можно использовать против него самого. Достаточно поместить модифицированные изображения в любую важную папку, и вредонос не будет шифровать файлы в ней. Таким образом, пользователи могут защитить любую папку, содержащую ценные данные.

«Пользователю достаточно будет поместить в любую важную папку всего один файл, присвоив ему расширение .jpg, например. При этом файл не должен являться изображением. В этом случае Cerber примет его за файл-приманку и пропустит весь каталог» - объясняет Стернфилд.

Cybereason разработала бесплатное приложение, получившее название RansomFree, которое защищает пользователей от вымогателей, автоматически генерируя файлы-приманки в ценных папках.

Тем не менее, можно создать такие файлы и самому.

«Просто возьмите любой файл, не являющийся изображением, и переименуйте его в .jpg, а затем скопируйте этот файл в любую папку, в которой хранятся важные документы. Это нужно выполнять для каждой папки отдельно» - объясняет Стернфилд.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

